# Cage building for dummies



## rrcoolj (Jun 12, 2010)

Well the time has come. When I got riley in his 40b(35"x18") enclosure he was a little more than 12in. Now at just over 24in he has officially outgrown his cage. So I will be building his 8x4 now(atleast most of it). I went to lowes yesterday and today to gather most of his supplies. I am still missing some things, but we will get to that later. Now today was grueling and I learned alot. I had to do the hardest part which was build the roof and floor. Since my room is in the basement I can't apply paint down there. So I must paint the cage outside and then assemple it inside. So today I basically built the floor and roof frame and put plywood on it. Easy enough right?...



I will be refering to the pieces as numbers to make things easier for me. They will be as followed.

(1)Floor

(2)roof/top

(3)back panel

(4)front panel

(5)left side panel

(6)right side panel







Please ask any questions and leave any advice. This is my first time doing this so I need the help.

Now for the picture









































A couple things I learned today...
1. Take weather into account

I was working at about mid day which was exausting(hot!). Don't kill yourself and work in the mornings and evenings. 

2. Bits are there for a reason

I must have striped like 5 nails because the bit did not quite fit and I didn't relaize that until like an hour later. Make sure your bit fits snuggly into the nail. It will save alot of headache.

3.Take into consideration the thickness of the wood.

We all make mistakes right? I mean you can't learn unless you make mistakes. My board(as you can see above) did not fit completely on the 2x4's because of me. It still works close enough I just have to glob silicone in some places. But that's something to think about.


----------



## txrepgirl (Jun 12, 2010)

Lol. You crack me up. Thank you for all the tips and the pictures. I can't wait to see more of it  . Good luck with the rest of the enclosure. Hey at least it didn't rain on you  . I hope it's not going to or you are going to be mad at me for saying something ( about the rain ) lol.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 13, 2010)

It actually did rain for like 30 seconds lol. Thanks. The hardest part is behind me now and today I "plan" to make alot of progress. More pics to come later. I think he's going to like it.


----------



## Jer723 (Jun 13, 2010)

Great Job! I can't wait to see the outcome. im sure hes going to love it. i have to start considering building my enclosure so your really helping me with this. thanks.

Jerry


----------



## tora (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah I agree with Jer723, I'm going to be building an enclosure in two months or so... so I'm sure this will help a lot! Me and my hubby aren't carpenters in any way, you should see this table we made to play warhammer on, lol.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 13, 2010)

Today I cut my 4' 2x4's into 3'. The pieces are very slightly uneven but It will flush. Because of the way I built the cage there is the floor and then 2x4's on the outside pretty much. I have descided to have my 2x4's on the outside of the enclosure while the actual plywood will be on the inside(see pic 7). I have to cut the side pieces still and install the substrate lip for the door. That will come later today but I finished the back part and the bottom and top parts. Those three piece now have one layer of killz on them. I am going to use 2layers instead of 3 and I need to buy more Killz.

Tips for today... so far...

1) When cutting with a jigsaw be careful and make sure the cuts are straight.

2) Have major cuts done at a hardware store if you don't have the tools to do so(have to go back there to get the side pieces cut).

3) I officially HATE nats. THE MOST ANNOYING INSECT ON THE FREAKIN PLANET!!!

pS:descided to discard the number system...

pics of constructon...


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 13, 2010)

I just installed part of the door. I might just use plexiglass but we will see. I installed the 1ft lip for the substrate though and coated it.

tip: paint is for the wood NOT your clothes.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 13, 2010)

I finished painting the interior of the wood almost. I think I will add a thick third coat of Killz and just use regular paint for the outside. Tommorrow will be a bit slow. I have to paint the house tommorrow and my mom wants it done so I have to do it. I still might paint a third layer of killz and then I have to paint the wood facing the outside. After that I will install the vents and lighting fixtures. By tuesday I will most likely be taking it inside for assembly and I predict it will be "done" by wendsday.

Tips: 

1)make sure to cover every inch of the wood with your sealnt. Even the little edges.

2) read the labels of what you buy so you know you got what you wanted.

3)Don't skimp on things you need. Better to do it right the first time then to have to do it over.

pics...


----------



## themedic (Jun 14, 2010)

cage is looking legit, keep us posted on progress.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 14, 2010)

Today I spent nearly all day painting. Here's what's happened. I cut square holes into the side panels for the vents which went quite well. I also flipped all the wood over for painting. I noticed some bowing on the floor and roof pieces so I I added some 2x4 pieces to the underside to make it sturdy. After that, I painted with killz primer again. That'a all for now. Later, I will apply the final coat of paint for the outside and then I have to drill some holes for the lighting.

Tips for today... so far...

1)sturdyness is key!

I can't stress that enoguh. I it may very well be nescesary too walk on your enclosure to make sure its sturdy. If it can hold 100lb's+ in one spot it will be fine.

2) don't sweat the small stuff

If you are a beginner like me you are going to make mistakes. Don't stress over tiny little mistakes like your cut is a little off or the wood dosen't line up 100%. If it becomes a problem fix it and keep moving.

3)Where gloves etc. whenever possible.

Try to always wear protection like gloves and goggles. Even when screwing things in. Wood and paint can fly and equipment can get hot when it is used alot. Scorching hot.

pics...


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the comments!

The doors will be swing out. I have heard it is bad to use sliding doors on large heavy lizards because they can actually slide them themselves and escpae. Either way, I am using swing out. The doors are still undescided. I will have to figure out weather I want plexi or glass. Hmmm...

Before I go outside and finish painting I want to show some pics of Riley and his current crappy enclosure I had to move for his new one. I actually had to strip him from his hide which I have never done before. it was an experience for both of us. One of the pics shows how great they are at concealing themselves in the substrate when provided with enough of it. Also, the last pic is where the cage will be going.

tip..

Tegus poop when uncomftorable... and it smells!


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 14, 2010)

Painting officially done! :woot 

So I painted my wood and that's pretty much it! Now I have to screw a few things in, install the vents, and drill holes for the lighting. If I am up to it and everything goes as planned, I will be mving the pieces inside today. If not today, tommorrow morning. 

Also a few things came in the mail. A mister(size comparison to the old crappy one) and a digital thermometer/humidity gauge.

Tips

1)stir paint before each use.

2)When frustrated with a piece take a short brake and come back to it. The heat can make thinking a bit irrational.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 14, 2010)

Well I instaled the vents, loosened some tight ends, and drilled holes for the lights. The wood is heading indoors. I will do it later. I am a little beat. I will take pics later of the wood inside. Tommorrow will be exciting as I assemble the cage and wire the bulbs. I plan to also silicone the edges tommorrow. By wndsday it should be opperational.

tip

Planning is key when setting this kind of cage up. Do your research and have a VERY good idea of what your doing before you take the plunge.

a couple pics...


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 14, 2010)

update: brought all the wood inside except for the biggest pieces. The wood is very light for it's size and I can actually lift the floor with one foot . Will bring the big pieces in tommorrow morning and then I can start to build .

tip: exspect to spend a bit more than you assumed if you are a beginner.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 15, 2010)

So this morning I brought the big pieces in. I was fortunate enough to have some help from my mom. It wasn't too bad. It's lighter then you would think. Maybe like carrying a bed frame. Anyway here are some pics, will start assembling it in a bit.

tip...

Get as much extre help as possible. I had to work pretty much on my own so it was a little hard on me. It would have been easier to have atleast one extra pair of hand helping me.

pics...


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 15, 2010)

It's almost done. I think I will add one more component to the door before installing the roof but everythign else is on and I will be wiring soon also. So far I have descided to use the glass I have and construct a glass door but that will be a bit later. Also the decor will come a bit later but I will come back to this thread when I add those components.

tip...
Don't give up...


----------



## robnpg (Jun 18, 2010)

How's your progress? My design is pretty similar to yours. I noticed yous aid you used Kilz as a primer, but show a pic of drylok. WHich one are you using or did I miss somethin?


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 18, 2010)

robnpg said:


> How's your progress? My design is pretty similar to yours. I noticed yous aid you used Kilz as a primer, but show a pic of drylok. WHich one are you using or did I miss somethin?



Both... Killz as the first coat and drylok as the second and third. If I were to do it again, I would just use drylok. It is already proving a stronger material.

Made some more progress today. I got some caster wheels to put at the bottm(highly suggested makes things soooo much easier) and I painted the cage a different color to match the furniture... I think it came out pretty darn good. Next I must install the front piece to the door and then I can put the top on. I also need to install the lighting. All this will probably happen monday. Then all that's left is to order some plexi and install it. Then the cage will officially be done! Oh... and there's the decor but that's later.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 27, 2010)

A bit of an update today. I finally put the top on! So that's pretty much it... oh and I started wiring for the lights. That will either happen later today or tommorrow. I also plan to silicone the enclosure either today or tommorrow. After days of researching for the doors, I have descided on sliding glass. I think it will not only be easy to do but it will serve it's purpose well. As soon as I get paid(next week ugh..) I will get right on that. Then, I will start adding the decor. I am currently soaking 3 huge branches to put in the cage.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 28, 2010)

Another update. I installed one of the light fixtures and it works! One will be for the MVB bulb and the other will be for another standard(maybe halogen?) bulb to get the basking spot to where it needs to be. I am not sure whether I will need more watage but I guese i will see. I am not sure I will post pics of the other fixture.

I also need more silicone to caulk the edges. Looking at how many little gaps there are really shows how non professional this enclosure is  . But i guese it will sever it's purpose and it's very sturdy. Just dosen't look "clean" if you know what I mean. I put my leos on top of the enclosure and one of my females(as always) was getting aggressive with the tegu. I swear those lizards are soo funny sometimes... 

pic


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 25, 2010)

The cage is now complete! I might have skipped a couple steps though. I bout tracks and glass and installed them all. The cage is almost ready for Riley my almost year old tegu. Total cost will be right around 400$ when I get everything. Maybe a little more. Anyway pics cus I am super happy!


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jul 25, 2010)

It looks great :]


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you, it's almost tegu ready.


----------



## isdrake (Jul 26, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## slideaboot (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks awesome. If you're worried about your tegu sliding the doors open, get a couple of showcase locks. They're SUPER easy to install/use and will also keep your cage locked.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.amazon.com/National-Mfg-N185306-Keyed-Showcase/dp/B000CSGAQ8" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.amazon.com/National-Mfg-N185 ... B000CSGAQ8</a><!-- m -->


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 26, 2010)

@isdrake-thanks for the comment 

@slideaboot-thanks but i already have that lock for the cage.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

Great job building this enclosure. It looks absolutely great! `I'm sure you'll have one happy tegu moving into that enclosure 


About locks on the enclosures. One can actually make them out of a paperclip or other types of metal "wire". We bend our own locks - not children prooved, though, but only animal prooved. If you bend a paperclip in a "S-shape" so it fits in between the sliding glas, it cannnot be opened without moving the papirclip


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 27, 2010)

DuraZell said:


> Great job building this enclosure. It looks absolutely great! `I'm sure you'll have one happy tegu moving into that enclosure
> 
> 
> About locks on the enclosures. One can actually make them out of a paperclip or other types of metal "wire". We bend our own locks - not children prooved, though, but only animal prooved. If you bend a paperclip in a "S-shape" so it fits in between the sliding glas, it cannnot be opened without moving the papirclip



thanks, I might steel that idea.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

Your welcome - I "stole" the idea myself from some friends


----------



## rrcoolj (Aug 2, 2010)

Well he has officially moved in 

It's not done... I still have to add more mulch, branches, etc. and I also need to install the humidity system which will come later. I will update this thread as I update the enclosure. But many pics to celebrate!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

That looks pretty great.

Where did you get the metal glass track? I've been looking for some but have only come across the plastic stuff.


----------



## rrcoolj (Aug 4, 2010)

"rockler.com" has everything glass track. I just ordered 2 4ft strips. And thier not metal thier plastic. I also got locks from there.


----------

